# 1936 B F Goodrich streamliner found



## ABC Services (May 24, 2012)

Finally bought this and took it home I've been after this for about 6 years now.


----------



## ABC Services (May 24, 2012)

*a couple of other bikes I found this week*

The Goodrich is a keeper but these other bikes I found will be for sale,  Iver Johnson, mercury and a schwinn travler.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 24, 2012)

Congrats nice bike! Patience is hard but it pays off...


----------



## ohdeebee (May 24, 2012)

Nice find! I think its even better getting a bike like that after laying in wait for it! Are you going to pull the BFG topper off the back of the Iver and stick it on the Schwinn?


----------



## ABC Services (May 24, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> Nice find! I think its even better getting a bike like that after laying in wait for it! Are you going to pull the BFG topper off the back of the Iver and stick it on the Schwinn?




Thats a great idea! thank you


----------



## mruiz (May 24, 2012)

ABC Services said:


> Finally bought this and took it home I've been after this for about 6 years now.




 6 years ah, that about what I waited for my Phantom. Beautifull 1936 B.F goddrich.
 Mitch


----------



## hotrod62 (May 24, 2012)

I'm sure some people stay awake at night just dreaming of a bike like that, and you probably did to. VERY NICE ..............


----------



## robertc (May 24, 2012)

You know what they always say, good things come to those who wait. From the looks of the photos you really scored. Congratulations on a awesome bike.

Robert


----------



## spitfire (May 24, 2012)

Sharp machine and undoubtedly worth the wait!!

   Can we hear the story of why it took 6 years to live at your place?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 24, 2012)

*oooohwie!*

Now that motorbike is schweet!  Easy on the eye.  COngrats....


----------



## 55tbird (May 25, 2012)

*Great find!!*

Super find Brian!! Looks like it was well worth the wait. Congrats!!  Mike


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jun 1, 2012)

*Move over...*

Mover over B6's!  Wow, great bike!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking good, must be an earlier model bf streamline, different detail than mine, which I think is a 39.
I had a saddle like that, intact, but sueded...saddle soaped real good to get it clean, then used black shoe polish, finished with a good leather conditioner like Bicks #4...came out nice.
Chris


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 4, 2012)

Fantastic 36! I miss my Cycleplane...

What is the tag on the downtube? Photo?

Nice work, worth the wait I'm sure. -Eric


----------

